# Changement d'Apple ID : que deviennent mes apps ?



## Akiro (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
comme indiqué dans le titre je voudrais changer mon Apple ID qui est actuellement une vieille adresse hotmail (  ) que je n'utilise plus du tout. Après de rapides recherches, il suffit de changer l'adresse mail et l'apple ID est changé.
Le truc c'est que les applications, et en général tout le contenu que j'ai acquis sur iTunes, sont liés à ma vieille adresse. Si je change d'Apple ID, mes apps vont-elle acquérir ce nouvel ID ? Parce que si elles gardent l'ancien, je ne pourrais plus les synchroniser avec mon iphone si ?
Voilà en espérant avoir été assez clair.


----------



## Avionics (8 Avril 2012)

Aucun risque ! 
Il suffit juste de changer ton adresse email dans :
Réglages -> Store -> Afficher mon identifiant Apple

(depuis un iPhone ou iPad)


Déjà fait pour ma part, et le seul problème que j'ai rencontré est que j'ai du modifier mon adresse email manuellement dans TOUTES les applications demandant l'identifiant Apple : Game Center, iCloud, etc etc...


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2012)

Pas de crainte à avoir. Je l'ai déjà fait. Le pire qui puisse artiver est que tes anciennes app gardent l'identifiant d'origine dans leur tag. Mais dés la mise à jour, ce sera le nouveau qui le remplacera. 

De tout de faon, Apple va garder une correspondance entre ton ancien et ton nouvel identifiant. 

En gros, c'est transparent pour l'utilisateur.


----------



## Akiro (9 Avril 2012)

D'accord merci beaucoup de vos réponses ça me rassure


----------

